# Potential new owner



## jacklin2001 (Sep 20, 2008)

hi,

i test drove a new Audi TTS last weekend and i am looking into buying one as the car is in another league to other cars i have driven. i have a few questions before i order the car:

- what is the difference between the audi symphony radio and the standard radio?
- is the BOSE surround sound worth getting? and what does it consist of?
- where is the ipod connection located in the car?
- the 'phone prep low' option, does this just connect to the phone when you get into the car and mute the radio when you get an incoming call?
- what is the difference between Xenon Plus Headlights and normal Xenon lights?
- if i get the tyre pressure monitor does that mean that the tyres fitted are run flat or just normal tyres?

also one for the future maybe, is there anything available for the TTS like the dreamscience handset that can remap the car but also put it back to standard when needed?

sorry about all these questions, i just want to get opinions from owners rather than the sales people.

thankyou for reading

Andy


----------



## jacklin2001 (Sep 20, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome 

You might get more response if you post your questions in the Mk2 section :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jacklin2001 said:


> hi,
> 
> i test drove a new Audi TTS last weekend and i am looking into buying one as the car is in another league to other cars i have driven. i have a few questions before i order the car:
> 
> ...


----------

